
Intel-Micron 3D XPoint at Xroads - nkurz
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-micron-3d-xpoint-updates,4286.html
======
jjaredsimpson
Intel not mentioning price means this tech will be out of consumer reach for
years. RAM is $5/gb while SSD is at .30 - .60. Would I pay $2/gb for something
that isn't going to affect perceivable performance on my machine?

But if your dataset fits in an NVDIMM of xpoint maybe you might want it and
take the simplicity of developing against persistent memory thats good enough
for your access patterns.

------
jquar
How is this different from Samsung's 3D vertical nand?

~~~
wmf
XPoint is much faster (and much more expensive) than any NAND.

